# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa de Buxán, Bande - Ourense

## manuelra



----------


## perdiguera

Veo que son pequeñas, de altura, las presas y eso que el sistema Sil-Miño tiene fama de gran productor de energía hidroeléctrica.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Cual es el uso real de estas pequeñas presas? ¿Hidroeléctrico?  :Confused: 

Con ese pequeño salto... mucho caudal debe de pasar para sacar algo de electricidad significante  :Embarrassment: 

Bonita imagen  :Smile: . Un saludo.

----------


## manuelra

Esta presa es de una empresa generadora de electricidad, no sé cuanto producirá, supongo de 5 a 10 Mw

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta presa es de una empresa generadora de electricidad, no sé cuanto producirá, *supongo de 5 a 10 Mw*


Pues esa potencia con la altura que tiene la presa... unos buenos cuantos de m3/s tiene que tirar la turbina para sacar esa potencia  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por la foto Manuelra, está se ve que tambien tiene escala para peces y menos pronunciada que la que he visto antes.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------

